# People who take Immodium



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

I just recently started taking Immodium but I was wondering if the people who have taken it for a longer time could answer some questions about it.Is it bad to take it on an empty stomach? Sometimes I get d in the morning and I'll have to be somewhere and I want to take it but I haven't eaten and eating something right then would make me feel worse. Is it okay to take it before you actually get d? Because I know it says on the label to take it after the first time, but you know when you "get that feeling" and you know it's just a matter of time. I feel like if I take it before, then it'll save me time and pain later on. Thanks for reading this long post!


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey! I have taken Immodium on an empty stomach as well as using it before D as a preventive measure. I don't think it can harm you. From what I have experienced of course, and what I have read on the BB. I don't take the recommended dosage though. I usually only take 1/2 a pill or 1 b/c I'm small and also I don't want to be C for the next week!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maki (May 1, 2001)

Thanks for bringing this up. I have ibs D bad. However Pepto Bismol helps sometimes. I have just started taking Immodium, following directions. Meaning taking 2 after D, and 1 more shortly thereafter. (3 a day) After doing this for 2 days, I found I was severely constipated, with bad stomach cramps. Has anyone had this problem with so little Immodium? I'm sure it was the Imodium causing this problem. I read the board constantly and your thoughts and problems have been helpful to me.


----------



## thunderhill (Jun 17, 2002)

Maki, I've found the same thing with Immodium, so I always start out taking just one pill. I've tried taking it as a preventative, but have found it seems to make me more miserable in the long run with pain and C. Now I try to take it only when I have D and have to be somewhere. You'll have to experiment to see what works for your body.


----------



## maki (May 1, 2001)

Thanks Thunderhill. Miserable is the right work. After my 2 days with pain and C, I found myself thing which would be better, and I concluded better with D. But that's not right either. I think I will keep the dose very low, and see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## aweyant (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had completely different experience with Immodium. If I start to feel sick then I will take one pill, if I feel really bad then I will take two. Then if I have D after that, which happens sometimes, I take just one more pill and usually by then it has kicked in and is helping a lot. I never have Constipation after taking Immodium. Maybe my D is more severe or something. I've asked my gastro and he said that theres no problem with taking Immodium as much as you need to. Your body will never get used to the medicine and stop working. You can take it on an empty stomach or a full stomach. Good luck!!!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

If I'm going anywhere I'll take 4 before I leave. All at once, and that can be even before I feel sick. I've been taking it for 4 years now. I also have taken it a lot first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. It usually doesn't bother me, but most of the time I would like to eat something, even a peice of bread before taking any pill. But sometimes it's better to take it and not eat since eating lately has brought on D and cramping.Taking 4 a day now doesn't constipate me anymore. It used to. I wouldn't go for a week if I took 4 a few days in a row. But I'm having a bad time with my D right now, so 4 isn't even doing it's job. Last week I took 6, four in the morning and two in the evening when I got sick again. That helped but the very next day I was feeling cramping and sick again! UGH!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I've taken up to 10 immodiums before leaving for work in the morning and still had to stop along the way. I usually take 2 when I get up, then 2 more with breakfast when I'm feeling okay. More at a time if I'm feeling bad. I've even gotten up during the night and taken 2 if the cramping wakes me up. I've been doing this for years and no constipating yet!


----------



## EDDINGS (Jul 24, 2002)

I also take immodium regularly. My doc also said it is very harmless. I've recently come across the chewable ones for D and gas. I tend to stay pretty regular if I chew on one every few mornings and I prefer them on an empty stomach because they are minty (I think they taste good) and it helps to settle my stomach right away if I start feeling gassy.Good luck. Nani


----------



## bikerfish (May 14, 2002)

Hi everyone, I used to take immodium up to 8 tablets a day for about 3 years, but if the D was really bad nothing would stop it. I used to have to take sennacot for the constipation, and then more immodium to stop. I don't think it's a good idea to rely on it that much though, when you run out you get D from worrying about getting D! I still use it occasionaly though, but only when I feel that it's going to be a long attack.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

If I start to feel gurgling and discomfort, but it doesn't seem too bad I'll just take one. If I have any symptoms after that, I'll take a second one. Obviously if it starts out bad I'll take 2 at one time. If that doesn't stop it I have to take more later. I have taken it as a preventative measure if I'm going somewhere. Iv'e also taken it on an empty stomach. I have it with me wherever I go just in case







.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

bikerfish- when you run out of what? Immodium? Boy I don't ever do that! LOL I buy them at Costco, in huge boxes. It saves me tons of money that way. And when I see I'm getting low I go and buy more. I could never be without!It may not be good to rely on it so much, but if you have IBS as bad as I do you really don't have a choice. It's either that or I remain at home, and in the bathroom. As long as it's not harmful long term (which my doctor says it's not) then I don't see a problem relying on it, at least until the medical world can find something better. It's my life saver.


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello,I only take Immodium if absolutely necessary. I have heard from people that took it long term and have had it stop working. I am just wondering, if you are having to take it every day to even stop going, why not try to get that Lotronx??? I would certainly classify that type of usage of Immodium as a symptom of Severe D. So why not try to get that??Sara


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Well for one it was banned for quite a while, and it's my understanding that it's not out quite yet for people to get. Plus doctors have to get approval to even give it to their patients.Another is I'm not really interested in trying it, it sounds too risky to me. If a lot of people got sick on it, and some died, I think I'll stick with my Immodium. I don't know if people got sick on it because they weren't supposed to be taking it or what, but it just doesn't seem worth the risk to me. I'm happy for others if they get relief from it, and feel they aren't at risk. I'm waiting for the medical world to come out with something that I can feel a little more safe taking. Just my opinion though.Four years and the Immodium still works me, of course during bad attacks sometimes nothing will work. But for the most part it still gives me my life back. And even if you have to take it everyday, I don't see a problem. I'm not going to suffer if I don't have to, kwim?


----------



## AGD Baby (Mar 27, 2001)

I haven't had an opportunity to compare the percentages of medicine in each tablet, but I know that for me, the generic package of Loperamide that you can buy in the grocery store is twice as effective as brand name Immodium.I take two Immodium for every one no name.I need to investigate how much higher the dose of medicine is in the no name.agd baby


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

AGD, what is that stuff you were talking about, does it say "generic loperamide" on the box? Does it basically do the same thing as Immodium?


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

LJones- Pretty much every store has a generic brand of Immodium. And it's usually much cheaper. It works just the same (if not better sometimes) then the Immodium brand.I get mine at Costco, it is their generic brand. On their box it says Loperamide Hydrochloride Tablets. And in bigger letters "Anti-Diarrheal." Usually somewhere on the box it will tell you to compare it to Immodium.I get two boxes of 96 pills, so a total of 192 pills for $10! Lasts me a few months, even taking it every day. I used to spend at least $10 a week in Immodium, both brand name and off at other stores. AGD baby- when you see the mg of the kind you take let me know okay? Mine is 2 mg, which I think is the same as the Immodium brand.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I also take the generic version of Imodium. I can't see spending more for the same ingredient.


----------



## cajunlady (Aug 10, 2002)

Jennifer, is the place u get ur imodium a big pharmacy? I dont know if they have 1 in my area.Would like to find out since i have to eat them like candy all the time.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I used to take Imodium like crazy.I would get it from wallgreens.They have a generic brand right next to the regular Imodium and that always worked better for me.They would go on sale, buy one 18 pack,get one free and i would literally buy out the store!They were $4.99 for one 18 pack.Hope this helps...-Wendi-


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

I bought the generic version of immodium at costo and paid 10 dollars for TWO boxes of 96 pills per box!!!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

cajunlady- Costco is like a huge warehouse store. They do have a huge pharmacy area, but it's mostly food items. Everything is in bulk! If they don't have a Costco in your area look and see if they have some sort of store that you buy big bulk items! yodiss- Isn't it great? Once the Costco near me said they wouldn't carry it anymore, and I literally wanted to cry! I spend so much on Immodium otherwise. Thankfully I think the person I talked to didn't know, and they just must have been out of stock. Because the next time I went they had it again! WHEW!







You can't beat two boxes of 96 pills for $10!


----------



## Pat from P.O. (Jul 23, 2002)

Cajunlady...try Sams Club in the south it's the same thing as Costco is in the Northwest. I have never been in a Sam's Club, but I imagine that they carry the same things...All in huge quanities. I too get my immodium from Costco and will be checking there to for a cheaper off brand product to compare with Caltrate 600 (purple box).Since starting the Caltrate I have been feeling GREAT! I've only had 2 off days in the past 3 weeks! And they weren't even D days just frequency issues;-) May be worth a try.Good Luck shopping, Pat


----------



## yodiss (Mar 24, 2002)

Homebound--You are right, it is the best deal ever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajhatesthis (Aug 9, 2002)

So glad I found this board! I had been taking imodium whenever it hits, but then a couple of days later it wears off and the d is back.. In the past I thought I have had to wean myself off of them, but I am glad to hear several of your doctors say its harmless. I have been experimenting with a maintenance dose, two pills after any BM. I go a lot less often now but so far no d. Its been almost two weeks and no episodes!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I take it every morning D or no D


----------



## sweetpea25 (May 12, 2002)

I am 26 and have been taking immodium since I was 16..so that is ten years...I have taken up to 12 a day...I have been told by my Doctor it is harmless...I tend to find if I don't take to too often..and if I want to use it as a preventive,,,I would take 3 the night before I go to bed and I actually feel like a "normal" person for the next couple of days...Then I start the whole cycle over again...Normal bms that start to turn into cramping looser,, ribbon like stools..and not feeling quite empty!! Very uncomfortable and I have canceled many plans due to this!! How I wish I could be like everyone else and not give a second thought to when and if I have to poop!!!


----------

